# Noobie



## Hussar (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi everyone,
I have just joined your site. Don't yet have a campervan but am currently bidding on e-bay for one. If I get it I should be picking it up at the weekend. If not I will continue the search, either way I will have a van by the end of February.
Paul


----------



## Pioneer (Feb 8, 2010)

Welcome Hussar and good luck with the van.

Happy Camping


----------



## n8rbos (Feb 8, 2010)

welcome hussar, plenty time to build ya own


----------



## Hussar (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks, just got pipped on e-bay this evening. Going to look at some dealers now. Looking for a smallish coachbuilt van, something like a Swift Sundance or similar.


----------



## n8rbos (Feb 9, 2010)

Hussar said:


> Thanks, just got pipped on e-bay this evening. Going to look at some dealers now. Looking for a smallish coachbuilt van, something like a Swift Sundance or similar.



if you not done so look at autotrader too good luck


----------



## Hussar (Feb 12, 2010)

Right.... off to test drive an Auto trail Apache tomorrow. Anyone got any opinions on this vehicle? good or bad?


----------



## biggirafe (Feb 12, 2010)

Hussar said:


> Right.... off to test drive an Auto trail Apache tomorrow. Anyone got any opinions on this vehicle? good or bad?



what year and model?


----------



## Hussar (Feb 12, 2010)

It's a 1994 model based on a VW transporter.


----------



## Deleted member 5759 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hussar said:


> Thanks, just got pipped on e-bay this evening. Going to look at some dealers now. Looking for a smallish coachbuilt van, something like a Swift Sundance or similar.




Thats a shame, do I have anything of interest?

Used Motorhome, Used Motorhomes For Sale, Used Motorhome Sales, UK

Peter


----------



## Hussar (Feb 12, 2010)

Yep, I'm test driving it tomorrow.....
along with a couple from one of your competitors in Winchelsea....


----------



## kimbowbill (Feb 13, 2010)

Hussar said:


> Thanks, just got pipped on e-bay this evening. Going to look at some dealers now. Looking for a smallish coachbuilt van, something like a Swift Sundance or similar.



i am considering selling my Elddis Monarch, 22ft 5 berth 2.5 turbo, peugeot, Alco chassis, 63K miles, cam belt fitted at 60K, new clutch, MOT & Tax, happy to put full year on, lovely interior, spacious,  3 way fridge, cooker, microwave, toilet/shower pull out door makes a small bathroom (very handy if ya dont want ya missus looking at yer bits) erm GCH, lots of extras, only one problem, i have had a problem with a leak in the roof, but is getting sorted in a couple of weeks, if you are interested PM me 

thanks

J


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi Hussar and welcome to the club - hope you get a van soon - nothing like being away for weekends or longer.

John (Guernsey Donkey)

Pics: http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/photo-gallery/7168-western-isles.html 

Info:  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/scotland/5607-isle-lewis-isle-harris-western-isles.html


----------

